
How We Sold 37,000+ Copies of Our Self-Published Book (and How Much We Made) - justinmares
https://medium.com/@yegg/37-617-copies-of-traction-by-the-numbers-what-we-made-and-how-much-it-cost-41ff675c5965
======
Someone1234
I have perhaps an ignorant question: Aside from marketing which they mostly
regret, the next biggest expense by far is editing. Why is editing the book
costing them $7.5K? In particular as formatting is a different fee (3.5K).

~~~
justinmares
Basically because we were 1st-time authors. We hired a professional editor and
paid him to edit our first draft. Then, we shared that draft with readers and
it just wasn't good enough. So, we had to go back, re-edit the entire thing,
and then pay for the editor to go over it all again.

Pretty frustrating, and the reason why editing was likely 2-3x more than it
should have been. However, it also resulted in a much better book.

